# SDFilesSwitch gets a major update with v10, SDFiles Toolkit announced



## comput3rus3r (Oct 20, 2018)

Me not understanding 90 percent of what's said here is the reason I use SX-OS.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2018)

Thank you been using 9.4 and hekate for a while.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2018)

ew sx os


----------



## AamitMorthos (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm curious about how the auto-boot works. I'm guessing you'll still have to manually put your switch in rcm mode with whatever since if it worked like auto rcm but without the battery problem it would have been talked about more.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2018)

Removed


----------



## Cubuss (Oct 20, 2018)

to bloated


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2018)

Removed


----------



## Lacius (Oct 20, 2018)

Cubuss said:


> to bloated


Then select just the things you want.
https://www.sdsetup.com/console?switch


----------



## BillyJo (Oct 20, 2018)

thats a great work again !


----------



## ChaosEternal (Oct 20, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Me not understanding 90 percent of what's said here is the reason I use SX-OS.


Drop files on SD. Activate RCM and trigger exploit. Done, lol. The only extra step is having to manually send the exploit. Other than that there's not really any difference in complexity between using a pack like this and using an SX Pro. Heck, if you have some sort of dongle using Hekate as a payload then there really is no difference. The complexity is about the same; TX just doesn't publish these types of details because that's not what their target audience cares about. Still, I will concede that seeing a wall of technical jargon is pretty intimidating.


----------



## Tinnetju (Oct 20, 2018)

Very nice, great work guys!


----------



## Pluupy (Oct 21, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Me not understanding 90 percent of what's said here is the reason I use SX-OS.


Well, if it means anything_ I_ don't think you're stupid, compu. I don't agree with your choices, but I think if you spend a little time reading the post slowly you can grasp what it does.


----------



## enderer (Oct 21, 2018)

how does theme switching work?


----------



## Jayro (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm thought going online in CFW was a big no-no... So why is there an auto-update option? To get you banned?


----------



## 210modz (Oct 21, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I'm thought going online in CFW was a big no-no... So why is there an auto-update option? To get you banned?



You should have Nintendo's servers blocked when you do so. My switch is always connected to the internet.


----------



## Frankbel (Oct 21, 2018)

210modz said:


> You should have Nintendo's servers blocked when you do so. My switch is always connected to the internet.


What you get from online switch if you block Nintendo's servers?

Great Tool guys. Using it with NS-Atmosphere.


----------



## demsondjoo (Oct 21, 2018)

Frankbel said:


> What you get from online switch if you block Nintendo's servers?
> 
> Great Tool guys. Using it with NS-Atmosphere.


i am using 90DNS settings.


----------



## smf (Oct 21, 2018)

Frankbel said:


> What you get from online switch if you block Nintendo's servers?



You can run an ftp server on the switch or access the homebrew store for example.


----------



## bixxewoscht (Oct 21, 2018)

Autobooting Stock FW will be nice for all those people who updated with Choidujour to play online.


----------



## noahc3 (Oct 21, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I'm thought going online in CFW was a big no-no... So why is there an auto-update option? To get you banned?



Atmosphere, creport and 90dns are enough to keep you from getting banned if all you do if HBMenu album replacement.


----------



## Frankbel (Oct 21, 2018)

smf said:


> You can run an ftp server on the switch or access the homebrew store for example.


Of course, but it's like not having internet access. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 210modz (Oct 21, 2018)

demsondjoo said:


> i am using 90DNS settings.



Ftp, homebrew store, sxos updates.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 21, 2018)

exactly this is t


comput3rus3r said:


> Me not understanding 90 percent of what's said here is the reason I use SX-OS.


he same mess as the 3DS scene as evidenced by this line
" allows users to boot into multiple CFWs on their Switch, such as Atmosphere, Hekate, and ReiNX."
too many different fractured pieces


----------



## AlphaBravo (Oct 21, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Well, if it means anything_ I_ don't think you're stupid, compu. I don't agree with your choices, but I think if you spend a little time reading the post slowly you can grasp what it does.



Pretty simple, just need to familiarize yourself with scene slang and then the purpose of CFW and the homebrew. I actually started off thinking that SX OX was the only option for switch. Bought their pro package and while waiting two weeks for a delivery, discovered there were free and alternative options. As i read more and learn, will customize my own SDfiles package but for time being will use a prepacked one.


----------



## Pluupy (Oct 21, 2018)

AlphaBravo said:


> Pretty simple, just need to familiarize yourself with scene slang and then the purpose of CFW and the homebrew. I actually started off thinking that SX OX was the only option for switch. Bought their pro package and while waiting two weeks for a delivery, discovered there were free and alternative options. As i read more and learn, will customize my own SDfiles package but for time being will use a prepacked one.


Yep this. I never bought into SX, but I lurked the ReiNX discord and GBATemp for a little while and learned a lot.


----------



## AlphaBravo (Oct 22, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Yep this. I never bought into SX, but I lurked the ReiNX discord and GBATemp for a little while and learned a lot.



Must admit though, that there were a few moments where i thought id bricked my switch. As part of this process of learning you have to be prepared to make mistakes along the way. Its why i use reinx and all those useful guides here and on youtube.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm still using hekate 4.2 with sig patches and Sdfiles 9.0.1
I can play all my backups and homebrew (Retroarch, etc.)

Can someone please explain what new things I can do with atmoshpere that I can't already do with hekate?  
Sorry, with all the changes to CFW, I honestly can't keep up.


----------



## noahc3 (Oct 22, 2018)

shedeus said:


> I'm still using hekate 4.2 with sig patches and Sdfiles 9.0.1
> I can play all my backups and homebrew (Retroarch, etc.)
> 
> Can someone please explain what new things I can do with atmoshpere that I can't already do with hekate?
> Sorry, with all the changes to CFW, I honestly can't keep up.




SDFiles always used Atmosphere behind the scenes, just an in-development version that was launched through Hekate. SDFiles still uses Hekate, but now uses the official Atmosphere release behind the scenes (plus has all the other new features like toolbox).


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 28, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> Me not understanding 90 percent of what's said here is the reason I use SX-OS.


 Knowledge is power!


----------



## Trademaster (Nov 8, 2018)

When I launch SDFiles Updater, I get stuck on "connecting to cloud ...". 6.1.0, any fix?


----------



## Bennnn1979 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi guys!!!! I just hacked my Switch last night  BUT! Ive changed the setting open album by default to ON thinking it would open CFW by default and now I cant even access CFW or anything. Ive been advised to hold right shoulder button but I've tried every combo and nothing works. Even after turning it off and redoing the payload it still just goes into my album. ANY HELP WOULD BE SOOO APPRECIATED  THANKS!!!!


----------

